# Bowfishing?



## stump kicker

any time for a fellow scale shooter


----------



## Neal

I can also answer any questions anyone may have about the G.L.B.C.


----------



## 3fingervic

gooseski72 said:


> I DON,T HAVE THE BEST RIG,but i shoot alot of carp! 16 ft flatbottom with an airmotor. but it is ready to go, i also have some extra bows. I live in Allegan. if anyone want to go when the season starts. please let me know.I will take them. I can hold about 600lb of peaple 2 or 3 other then myself.


I weigh 300lbs. looks like I'm out.:lol::lol:


----------



## Carpman

fishsticker said:


> It would be great to have a bowfishing forum on this site. I've posted on the fishing forum before but don't get much support, apparently the carp fisherman don't like bowfishing, imagine that.



Not sure you right about that.
I run the biggest carp group in Michigan and we can see the need to control the numbers, What we don't like is that some just leave the fish on the bank to rot, If your going to shoot and kill anything, Put the fish/Animal to good use and stop shooting fish over 30lb as its less for me 

I think there is room for both parties here to get along and do our own sport and enjoy it without judgment from other parties, As I look at it, its helpful for carp fishermen for bow fishing guys to have a forum, as we will get info on spots and size of fish coming out.

Just my 2 cents

Kev


----------



## Twisted Pleasure

carpman it is very refreshing to hear a carp fisherman talk like that...especially from someone as hardcore as you are. and i totally agree with you. there are a lot of other state where to two groups dont get along at all. so, thanks!!!


----------



## aquaticsanonymous

Well it is a fact that most of the areas we fish have tons of carp, and many smaller fish.


----------



## gokartjon

What is the best route to go to get started?
I have wanted to try for a while. Are those cheap bohing kits any good?
Or are they a waste of money?
I already have a bow, just need to get it set up.
Any input would be appreciated.

Jon


----------



## Carpmaster

gokartjon said:


> What is the best route to go to get started?
> I have wanted to try for a while. Are those cheap bohing kits any good?
> Or are they a waste of money?
> I already have a bow, just need to get it set up.
> Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Jon


Depends on how much of a start you want...the Bohning kit was how I started and I got fish just fine...a roller rest and a spool style is a good start for casual shooting with a low investment.


----------



## gokartjon

Would a WB be fine for a rest?
And, is an extra arrow needed?

What poundage?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Carpmaster

I use a bowfishing WB that i superglued the bristles for added wear protection/stiffness....I dont know if a standard will be stout enough....I would recommend a spare arrow.


----------



## craiglambourn

I shoot carp all over te state, but nothing compares to the bay. I make a few trips a year and never go ome home skunked. Last year me and a freind shot over forty in one day. Several where over 20# and one moster that was 36#. Shooting gar is just as fun. I have seen large schools with well over 50 fish. AIM LOW.............


----------



## predator_caller

Bring on the bowfishin' page........


----------



## predator_caller

http://[URL="http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d146/predator_caller/?action=view&current=PICT0431.flv"][/URL]


----------



## neil duffey

i just got a darton 55mxr gifted to me on another sight from a very generouse gentlemen in fowlerville. i just made the drive to pick it up. the sole reason i picked this bow up was to carp shoot this season. a few questions if you dont mind...

what poundage do you use on your bow... its a 65% let off and its a littl tight right now to be pulling 100 shots in a day... im guessing its 70lbs or so. 

what does it usualy cost to get a bow restrung and the lbs dropped? i think i would feel better w/ a new string.

thanks guys.


----------



## Neal

G.L.B.C. Site is up and running

http://glbc-caseville.com/index.html


----------



## 454casull

Duff, If I remember correctly that Darton has the tear drops on the cables. Real EZ to restring. If not a little more $$$ but not too bad. I would put mosdt of the $$$ towards a retriever style reel just because they are that worth it. The older style hand wind reels are very workable too but if you want to maximize your bowfishing experience this is the way to go.You should also get the new Muzzy attachment setups cannot remember what they are called but it saves you from losing arrows. Muzzy or sting a ree tipped arrows are what you want, the cheap yellow glass ones are fine. We are not talking pin point accuracy either. The aluminum/glass and carbon arrows are great but it really hurts to bust one of these up or lose one. More than what you asked for but....


----------



## 454casull

I have an old Darton SL50 at 65# you don't need that much but it helps try not to go below 55# as penetration on deep or gill playe shots "could" suffer. Do some push ups brother...lol


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Can't wait for Wednesday to get here!!!

Here's a little clip from last summer!!

 Watch "Bowfishing MI" on WildCast.TV


----------



## BCreed025

I've always wanted to try bowfishing. How difficult is it?


----------



## JSimon

BCreed025 said:


> I've always wanted to try bowfishing. How difficult is it?


I love bowfishing! It is not that difficult. I bowfish mainly from the river or wading, sometimes from a canoe. It takes some time to figure out where to aim (low), but it isn't that difficult. You miss a lot, but that's part of the fun. An old Ben Pearson recurve is my weapon of choice and I prefer the Retriever reel that's shown in my pics.


----------

